

Inflation, thus Real GDP Growth, Much Worse than Reported - banned_man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPkTItOXuN0

======
iamwil
The only interesting part was that a way to control inflation is to control
expectations of inflation.

This ends up with a feedback loop that alters our measure, and to me a
perennial question of how do you accurately measure something that knows it's
being measured?

No upvote though. I would have rather read it in a blog post.

